

Yahoo Finally Sells Off Kelkoo - vladimir
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/21/yahoo-finally-sells-kelkoo-and-brings-cash-in/

======
okeumeni
As I said before, it’s about time for Yahoo to cut off projects that burdens
the company out of the real scope: Search. Yahoo and Google are both search
engines company, no matter what people think these giant cannot survive
without search revenues.

The war zone with Google is search. Yahoo needs to innovate, as someone
suggested here Yahoo need a rockstar like Steve Jobs, someone that can attract
attention to the company with his fresh look at things and conquer back the
lost users.

